# War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz



## mad-onion (16. April 2019)

*War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Neuesten Berichten aus dem dInternet zufolge hat sich ein User an den deutschen MSI Support gewendet, um zu erfahren, ob sein teures X370 XPower Titanium ein Bios Update erhält, um mit den kommenden 3000er Ryzen CPUs kompatibel zu sein, woraufhin MSI geantortwt haben soll, dass MSI nur Boards mit 400er Chipsatz solch ein Update bekommen werden!? 
Ein anderer, nicht näher benannter Hersteller soll sich folgendermaßen dazu geäussert haben: Die 300er Chipsätze würden generell nicht kompatibel sein, da es durch entscheidende Änderungen an Zen+ elektrisch nicht möglich sei. (sinngemäß wiedergegeben)
Sollte sich dies bestätigen, hätte AMD mit seinem Kompatiblitäts-Versprechen mit Support für alle AM4 CPUs bis ins Jahr 2020 getrickst und somit das Vertrauen seiner Konsumenten erheblich erschütterrt!
Denn man hat tatsächlich nur behauptet, dem Sockel AM4 so lange treu zu bleiben! Nicht aber, dass alle CPUs mit allen Mainboards der verschiedenen Generationen generell untereinander kompatibel sein werden!
Im "falsche Errwartungen schüren" ist AMD allerrdings sehr geübtt, bisher praktiziertten sie dies allerdings eher in der" GPU"-Sparte.

Sollte dies also stimmen, kann sich schonmal jeder, der ein AM4 Board (egal von welchem Hersteller) mit 300er Chipsatz hat ein Upgrade auf Ryzen 3000 ohne Mainboardtausch abschminken!

Den Originalartikel dazu gibts in englisch hier zu lesen: Techpowerup


----------



## Camari (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Wäre natürlich belastend wenn das stimmen sollte


----------



## Aerni (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

solangs für x470 nich zutrifft soll mir das herzlich egal sein.


----------



## RyzA (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Zumindest Asus soll für alle Boards Biosupdates anbieten: [Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen
Das die Boards elektrisch nicht kompatibel sind wäre mir neu.

Ich habe auch ein X470 Board. Damit würde es wohl funktionieren. Aber ich will Ryzen 3000 überspringen.
Habe aber schon die Befürchtung das Ryzen 4000 dann danach auch mit X470 nicht mehr laufen wird.
Dann muß ich halt ein 5xx oder 6xx Board neu kaufen.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zumindest Asus soll für alle Boards Biosupdates anbieten: [Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen
> Das die Boards elektrisch nicht kompatibel sind wäre mir neu.
> 
> Ich habe auch ein X470 Board. Damit würde es wohl funktionieren. Aber ich will Ryzen 3000 überspringen.
> ...



Ich denke, AMD will den Sockel beihalten bis Ryzen 3 oder 4 mit DDR5 kommt, wofür eh ein neuer Sockel nötig wird. Ob sie das tun können, ist eine andere Frage, die 300er sind heute doch etwas veraltet und den Support aufrecht erhalten kostet.

Aber die Mainboardhersteller wollen Geld verdienen, und dazu ist Intels Taktik für sie einfach besser. Ich denke, das Problem ist nicht nicht können, sondern einfach nicht wollen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Am Sockel sollte sich bei 500 nichts ändern. Mir sind auch keine Unterschiede am Sockel zwischen 400 und 300 bekannt.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zumindest Asus soll für alle Boards Biosupdates anbieten: [Sammelthread] AMD Ryzen
> *Das die Boards elektrisch nicht kompatibel sind wäre mir neu*.
> 
> Ich habe auch ein X470 Board. Damit würde es wohl funktionieren. Aber ich will Ryzen 3000 überspringen.
> ...



Das war Intels Ausrede, warum man nicht von Skylake auf Kaby Lake usw. aufrüsten könne und man ein neues Board brauche. Die plagiatisieren nun sogar die Ausreden.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Bisher ist das nur was von MSI und nichts offizielles von AMD.


----------



## mad-onion (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Ich vermute mal dass die Stromversorgung für mehr als 8 Kerne eine gewisse Rolle spielen wird, Aber gerade MSI hat ja auch nicht wirklich gute Spawas bei X370 Boards verbaut, sogar das "Xpower" Titanium hat hier und da Rüffel bekommen für die mittelprächtigen Spawas


----------



## Cinnayum (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

In Zeiten, in denen ein CPU-Neukauf gute 5 Jahre hält, wird man doch nicht wirklich einem dann total veralteten Sockel / Board hinterher weinen, oder doch?

An den Anschlüssen hat sich soviel getan, dass man mit einem 5-6 Jahre alten Board nicht mehr wirklich glücklich wird. Selbst wenn die neue CPU da noch drauf passen würde.

Vielleicht bringen sie aber wie bei den Phenom IIs die CPU für 2 verschiedene Sockel / Chipsätze heraus. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass sie damit wesentlich ihre Reichweite erhöhen können.
Jemand mit Ryzen 1-2xxx ist sicherlich CPU-seitig so gut bedient, dass er die 3000er Reihe aussitzen kann. (und somit auch das Jahr 2020)
Und das wären ja genau die Betroffenen potentiellen Käufer.


----------



## bofferbrauer (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal dass die Stromversorgung für mehr als 8 Kerne eine gewisse Rolle spielen wird, Aber gerade MSI hat ja auch nicht wirklich gute Spawas bei X370 Boards verbaut, sogar das "Xpower" Titanium hat hier und da Rüffel bekommen für die mittelprächtigen Spawas



Eben. Und dass B450 weiter untstützt wird, jedoch keine X370, die auf Overclocking ausgelegt sind, sprich bereit sind für schwerere Stromlasten, macht keinen Sinn wenn man sich das mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt.


----------



## Rollora (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*



Cinnayum schrieb:


> In Zeiten, in denen ein CPU-Neukauf gute 5 Jahre hält, wird man doch nicht wirklich einem dann total veralteten Sockel / Board hinterher weinen, oder doch?
> 
> An den Anschlüssen hat sich soviel getan, dass man mit einem 5-6 Jahre alten Board nicht mehr wirklich glücklich wird. Selbst wenn die neue CPU da noch drauf passen würde.


Ich finde spannend wie sich die Sichtweise ändert je nachdem ob Intel oder AMD im Titel steht...

Und: natürlich ist es immer nett, was "ganz neues" zu haben, aber letztlich hat sich zwar was getan bei den Anschlüssen, aber nicht wirklich viel relevantes. Ich selbst hab ein 10 Jahre altes Board im Haus (i7 @4ghz) und wenn dann mal ein Upgrade kommt tausche ich alles aus - schon klar. Aber eigentlich spielt das Board alle Stückchen die man so braucht. PCI noch vorhanden. PCIe auch. USB3 ebenso usw usf.

@News: AMD hat immer gesagt, man wird zu AM4 kompatibel sein. Nicht zu allen Chipsets oder Features


----------



## WhoRainZone (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Also das mit elektronischen Unterschieden ist ja mal vollkommener Schwachsinn, dann dürfte X470 auch nicht kompatibel sein, da alle 1000er auf 400er laufen und alle 2000er auf 300er.
Das ist wohl eher eine Sache von MSI, die wollen ja auch neue Boards verkaufen.
Für mich ist das jetzt nicht soo tragisch, da ich für mein XPower nur 60€ bezahlt habe, aber vn MSI werd ich dann wohl fern bleiben. Außer es sind wieder die einzigen mit einem weißen Board 

Zudem ist dein Titel sehr schlecht gewählt, Ich unterstelle dir hier mal Absicht, da der Originaltitel bei Techpowerup übersetzt eher so lauten würde: MSI bricht AMDs Kompatibilitäts-Versprechen von AM4: Kein Zen 2 auf 300er Boards.

Original:


> *MSI Betrays AMD's Socket AM4 Longevity Promise: No Zen2 for 300-series?*


----------



## mad-onion (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> ...
> Zudem ist dein Titel sehr schlecht gewählt, Ich unterstelle dir hier mal Absicht, da der Originaltitel bei Techpowerup übersetzt eher so lauten würde: MSI bricht AMDs Kompatibilitäts-Versprechen von AM4: Kein Zen 2 auf 300er Boards.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die konstruktive Kritik 
Der Titel ist aber schon bewusst so gewählt, denn es ist noch unklar ob  überhaupt  300er Chipsets elektrisch betroffen sind und wenn ja, ob MSI der einzige Hersteller ist, der so vorgeht und argumenttiert. 
Daher übernehme ich nicht die Meinung des Autors des Ursprungsartikels, sondern stelle alles bereits im Titel bewusst in Frage. 
Mag ja sein, dass es für jenen Autor bereits in Stein gemeißelt ist, ich bin da eher vorsichtig.
Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, diese Sache ist einen Newsartikel wert. Eine Meinung bilden kann sich ja jeder selbst.


----------



## NuVirus (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das manche 3xx Bios Chips wohl zu klein sein sollen um Informationen für alle CPUs zu beinhalten evtl ist das auch ein Grund.


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Auf die Asus Bretter trifft das wohl nicht zu dort lese ich im Changelog des X370 Prime folgendes:



> PRIME X370-PRON BIOS 4602
> Update AGESA 0072 for the upcoming processors.
> ASUS strongly recommends that you update AMD chipset driver 18.50.16 or later before updating BIOS.



Damit sollte auch klar sein das der Sockel elektrisch zu Ryzen 2 passt. Ob und welcher Hersteller allerdings Bios Updates liefert hängt ganz von ihm selbst ab. Einfach merken wer wieder abkassieren will und beim nächsten mal nicht mehr kaufen.

Finde den  Titel übrigens auch etwas reißerisch gewählt momentan gibt es ja nicht mal mehr als Gerücht zu den eigentlichen Ryzen CPUs...


----------



## snaapsnaap (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Erstmal AM4 =/= MSI

Danach kann man die Sache auf 2 Arten sehen:

Zum einen natürlich als ne schei? Aktion von MSI keinen Support mehr bereitzustellen, aber daran ändert sich ja nichts wenn andere Hersteller das machen (und evtl. ein Risiko eingehen).

Anderseits kann sich MSI selber bewusst sein, dass ihre 300er Mobos keine guten VRM haben und es da draußen User gibt, die einen 16 Kerner in das billigste B350 Board knallen würden und natürlich auch noch übertakten und wenn dann irgendwas durchbrennt ist natürlich wieder AMD Schuld (selbst wenn sie nur 65W CPUs garantieren würden).

Am Ende kann so ein Bios aber relativ schnell nachgeliefert werden wenn der Shitstorm nur groß genug sein wird, da der Ruf schneller zerstört ist als wieder aufgebaut.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Hat sich erledigt

MSI Issues Clarification on Next-Gen AMD CPU Support on 300-series Motherboards | TechPowerUp


----------



## Sirthegoat (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Soviel zu dem Thema  .


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Hätte mich auch gewundert.


----------



## onlygaming (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Abwarten........ Auf die Intel Schublade warten wir heute noch


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Vielleicht sollte der TE mal den Startpost/Überschrift aktualisieren, dass MSI das ganze inzwischen mit der Liste von Mainboards, die Biosupdates bekommen wiederlegt hat.



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt
> 
> MSI Issues Clarification on Next-Gen AMD CPU Support on 300-series Motherboards | TechPowerUp


----------



## WhoRainZone (17. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Trotzdem bin ich der Meinung, diese Sache ist einen Newsartikel wert. Eine Meinung bilden kann sich ja jeder selbst.


Definitiv


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Hier gibt es ein paar mehr Infos: Entwarnung nach Shitstorm: X370/B350-Mainboards von MSI unterstuetzen Ryzen 3000 - ComputerBase


----------



## shadie (17. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Das klingt doch super


----------



## GEChun (17. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Man sollte schon abwarten, auch wenn einige Zen2 CPUs nicht klappen könnten. 
Heißt das noch lange nicht das alle Zen2 nicht kompatibel sein werden.

Darüber hinaus ist das ganze natürlich auch mehr als Gerücht anzusehen und definitiv nicht als bestätigte Meldung.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainb...MSI-BIOS-Updates-X470-B450-X370-B350-1280084/

Diese Nachricht wiederspricht dem ganzen dazu auch noch.


----------



## DKK007 (17. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Ich habe oben schon den Artikel von CB mit der MSI-Stellungnahme verlinkt. Ein Support-Mitarbeiter hatte falsch geantwortet.


----------



## WhoRainZone (18. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Support-Mitarbeiter hatte falsch geantwortet.


Ob das jetzt tatsächlich so ist, oder ob msi nur eingelenkt hat, weil innerhalb einiger Stunden ein kleiner Shitstorm entstanden ist, kann man nur spekulieren


----------



## JanJake (19. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Ich verstehe den ganzen Aufschrei nicht!

AMD hat zu Ryzen Release gesagt, der Sockel AM4 bleibt bis 2020 im Einsatz. 

Kommt Ryzen 3000 jetzt für was anders? Nein! 

Welche Boards den unterstützen werden von den alten, das steht auf einem ganz anderen Papier und AMD hat da auch gar keinen Einfluss drauf. Die bauen nur die CPU und bestimmen den Sockel. Was die Boardhersteller machen, ist eine ganz andere Frage!


----------



## Gerry1984 (19. April 2019)

*AW: War AMDs AM4-Kompatiblitätsversprechen zu schön um wahr zu sein? Zen+(Ryzen 3000) läuft  möglicherweise "nicht" auf AM4 Boards mit 300er Chipsatz*

Der reißerische Threadtitel sollte angepasst werden nachdem sich das hier schon nach kurzer Zeit als lächerlicher Sturm im Wasserglas entpuppt hat. AMD hat von Anfang an gesagt bis wann AM4 unterstützt wird und in den letzten Wochen sind ja auch schon diverse BIOS-Updates für 300er und 400er Boards herausgekommen, dass da MSI als einziger nicht mitzieht wäre sehr unwahrscheinlich und wie sich mittlerweile gezeigt hat auch eine Falschmeldung. Und selbst wenn, AMD hätte kein Versprechen gebrochen denn das gab es, so wie es der Threadtiel suggeriert, eigentlich nicht 

EDIT: Achja und falsch ist der Threadtitelauch noch. Zen+ ≠ Ryzen 3000


----------

